# Obtaining Portuguese Nationality Through Birth Father



## sunnysky (Feb 22, 2017)

I am unsure if I can obtain nationality or how I would go about it because of my special situation which I will explain below. 

I'm 26 years old. My birth father Nuno Jesus is a Portuguese citizen and as far as I know still lives in Sagres. My birth mother is a US citizen. They were never married. I was born in the US and adopted at birth by US citizens, so my birth certificate has my adopted parents names on it. Thus, I have no legal documentation linking me to my birth father at this time and am unsure how I'd ever obtain any other than requesting a DNA blood test from him. 

I'd be willing to hire a lawyer or other specialist if they would be of help. Any advice would be greatly appreciated. Thank you.


----------



## Crabbyjerry (Feb 23, 2017)

*Citizenship*

What state are you in. My wife said you might try the Consulate General of Portugal. There is one in New York. 212-221-3245. You could ask them what you would need if it can be done. That would be your first step because they are the ones to decide.


----------



## Raquelstm (Jan 26, 2017)

sunnysky said:


> I am unsure if I can obtain nationality or how I would go about it because of my special situation which I will explain below.
> 
> I'm 26 years old. My birth father Nuno Jesus is a Portuguese citizen and as far as I know still lives in Sagres. My birth mother is a US citizen. They were never married. I was born in the US and adopted at birth by US citizens, so my birth certificate has my adopted parents names on it. Thus, I have no legal documentation linking me to my birth father at this time and am unsure how I'd ever obtain any other than requesting a DNA blood test from him.
> 
> I'd be willing to hire a lawyer or other specialist if they would be of help. Any advice would be greatly appreciated. Thank you.



Hello, you can actually request for recognition of paternity, in civil court, in Portugal. Then after that being recognized, you can apply for citizenship. Do you know where about your dad is?.
Best regards,


----------

